# Playing smart to score better



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

A blog by one of Official GF Bloggers 300yds.

Good read! 

Blog


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks trueblue! That was a tip I posted back early last year for a contest we had going on.

Also, I don't know if you got the Email I sent, but for a few days I couldn't respond to anything.. so thanks for fixing that!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hey 300 I liked your blog I'll try some of the things you said and we'll see what happens. Trueblue I wrote a blog a few minutes ago. I'd like if you could concider me for as an offical blogger. Look over my blogs and tell me what you think.


----------

